# Suggest A good UPS



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

My rig is as follows

E7500 @ 2.93GHz
Asus P5QPL-AM
MSI HD 6770
Corsair CX 430v2

2GB RAM
Seagate 7200.12 500gb


Suggest a good UPS upto 3k.. Backup for atleast 15 mins. 
Reply soon waiting here..


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Intex 1KVA UPS for 2.5k or APC 600VA UPS for 2k.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Intex 1KVA UPS for 2.5k or APC 600VA UPS for 2k.



Are Intex one's any good?? They create a lot of noise( not physical rather electrical..  )

BTW will 600VA one stand for 15min??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 31, 2012)

If you're gaming then 600VA will shut down in 2-3 min. I've APC 600VA ( 10 months old ) and with just 130W power consumption on load, it gives me 3-4 min backup only. 

Go with 1.1KVA UPS from Intex, it'll be able to hold loads and aren't really bad as their PSU.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 1, 2012)

Any ideas about microtek UPS's ??


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2012)

^^ not good IMO - either APC or Numeric.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 1, 2012)

What's the current price of Numeric 800VA & APC 650VA UPS ?
Does those have any surge protector(to protect from lightning) for RJ45 connector ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Intex 1KVA UPS for 2.5k or APC 600VA UPS for 2k.



Avoid Intex for good.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2012)

APC 650VA is around ~3.2k but no Idea about 800VA Numeric UPS though a 600VA UPS costs Rs. ~1.65k


----------



## Revolution (Aug 2, 2012)

Why so big price difference between 650VA and 600VA ?
800VA Numeric UPS should be way cheaper than APC though.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> APC 650VA is around ~3.2k but no Idea about 800VA Numeric UPS though a 600VA UPS costs Rs. ~1.65k



Well would APC 600VA for about >10 min backup for my system 

650VA one costs too much...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 2, 2012)

Backup time depends on battery rating, not on the UPS VA rating. See & compare Amp rating of different batteries inside the different UPS, buy that one which have max Amp rating.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

Get APC 600VA, get peace of mind.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

Thnx for info..
Will go to market tomorrow for APC 600VA one..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 2, 2012)

APC is 650 VA is around 2.6 K and 600VA arnd 2K


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ price has hiked a lot and about the huge price difference between 600VA and 650VA - 650VA ups lets you connect it with pc using a usb cable to monitor various values and some power management feature through software.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Today got the APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without auto shutdown software, India For 2.1k.. 
Thanx everyone.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2012)

^^ congrats  but it will give you around ~15 mins backup time when there's no huge load on the pc ( read gaming or other cpu/gpu intensive apps are running ).


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 4, 2012)

i got the same ups yesterday in local, price was 2200/- after take off my old apc rs 500va.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Today got the APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without auto shutdown software, India For 2.1k..
> Thanx everyone.



Good pricing, specially after considering the present forex ratio.


----------



## koltanga (Aug 7, 2012)

is there any reliable UPS *within 2500* that provides *4 socket output*?

my current APC 500 VA UPS conked off y'day. Now I'm in the hunt of a UPS myself

My rig specs

AMD Athlon II quad-core
22" Monitor
Discrete GPU
2*1.5 TB HDD
Weekend gamer [not very high priority]

i wouldn't mind if, of the 4 sockets, only 2 provide backup [Monitor & HDD] while the other two don't [Speaker/Router/Modem]

How Intex Marvel Black 1 kVA. I think it has 4 output sockets, no?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2012)

Which 'Discrete GPU' are you using?
And mention the configuration is details to get particular suggestion.


----------



## koltanga (Aug 7, 2012)

GPU - HD5770
CPU - Athlon II X4 620 (2.6GHz)
Mobo - Asus M4A785TD-V EVO
RAM - 2*2 GB Corsair
Optical Drive - LG DVD Writer
SMPS - Gigabyte 460W
Monitor - Samsung 22" [DVI]

i need a UPS that provides me just sufficient time to complete shutting down the moment lights go out, not necesarily to continue watching p0rn through the powercut

From that pov, my 500VA APC PSU was just perfect, but it had only 3 output sockets, meaning my Router & Modem had to be powered using a socket on the wall.

I want one where i can plug it into the PSU itself *within 2500 bucks*

Also, this intex marvel black 1KVA costs 3500 & not 2500 as mentioned earlier
Intex Marvel Black 1KVA : UPS : Features, specification, reviews, online price, deals in India - Compare India

looking forward to suggesstions

BUMP

I'm getting Intex 600VA for 1300.

Will buying it be a mistake? It has only 3 O/P sockets, but the guy said i can attach a spike guard to one of the sockets & attach the Speaker, Router & Modem - they don't draw too much power, so no danger. I tend to agree

Please suggest if I can go for it. Don't have time to go physically hunting for UPS & buying it online would mean waiting for at least 1 week before delivery. Can't do, as experiencing frequent power cuts - don't want to scr3w my computer


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ Just get this : ( at ~2.1k )
APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without auto shutdown software, India


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2012)

Heard Numeric UPS r cheaper and good too.
But,availability may be the issue.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 8, 2012)

May I suggest a Luminous 800VA. Got it about 2 years ago for 2.4K. Has 2 x 12V 7AH batteries. When I last tested about 2 months ago, it gave me a power backup of ~40 minutes with a 17" CRT attached with the somewhat same config as in my siggy. It also has 4 output points.


----------



## koltanga (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks *@topgear*
I just bought the APC 600 VA [360W] UPS today.

It cost me 2200 bucks. But I also sold him my old UPS for 200 bucks & also a 15" CRT monitor for 500 bucks

So in essence i got it for 1500. Not complaining 

*@CyberKID*
You posted at 4:30 today. I left home at around 4:00 

Will keep Luminous in mind for the next time, or recommendation to others


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 8, 2012)

No problems at all. This was just a suggestion, after all you're the one to decide. You've got a good 1 IMO.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

koltanga said:


> Thanks *@topgear*
> I just bought the APC 600 VA [360W] UPS today.
> 
> It cost me 2200 bucks. But I also sold him my old UPS for 200 bucks & also a 15" CRT monitor for 500 bucks



Good choice. Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> May I suggest a Luminous 800VA. Got it about 2 years ago for 2.4K. Has 2 x 12V 7AH batteries. When I last tested about 2 months ago, it gave me a power backup of ~40 minutes with a 17" CRT attached with the somewhat same config as in my siggy. It also has 4 output points.



great .. heard Luminous makes god UPS but never saw a feedback -- good to know it's real VFM product one can get but never saw it on any pc components shop though

@ *koltanga* - congrats.


----------



## rahullak (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello,

I have an old system which I'll be upgrading soon. I use it for lightweight tasks like Office and online trading. 17" CRT monitor. With power cut or voltage flux I just need enough time to shut it down, about 5 minutes. And I'm on a budget, Rs. 1.5k. I'd like the battery to last for at least 2 years. Is Intex a good option? Is there another option?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 21, 2015)

get APC or Cyberpower ones


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2015)

rahullak said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an old system which I'll be upgrading soon. I use it for lightweight tasks like Office and online trading. 17" CRT monitor. With power cut or voltage flux I just need enough time to shut it down, about 5 minutes. And I'm on a budget, Rs. 1.5k. I'd like the battery to last for at least 2 years. Is Intex a good option? Is there another option?



some of the Intex UPS are good if you go by snapdeal or some other review sites. But APC is what you should get. If not possible try to get Numeric or Luminous.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 27, 2015)

What ever u choose check the availabity of service centers.. Cyberpower have very limited service centers which are not avaiable to many cities(check their site ) 

Either go for APC which is pricey but good qualityor luminous which claims 3 yr(2+1) warranty and have service center availability(But i have no idea about the quality and backup,just went through the sites ) as all ups are simulated sine wave even APC and all PSU's are active PFC...


----------



## rahullak (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info!

I've purchased the Numeric 600VA UPS for 1.8k. Works like a charm thus far.


----------

